# mount novell drive

## CrusaderSean

i compiled ncpfs and ipx as modules and they work just fine

then i emerged ncpfs and ipx-utils

i'm trying to find possible servers on the novell network first by using slist, but i get this error

```
Avalon root # slist

slist: error while loading shared libraries: libncp.so.2.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

i know the actual server names so i can do the ncpmount thing directly. problem is i can't be sure that its working because the network is somewhat messed up right now (silly school). i can't even mount in windows using novell client right now. also, ipx is working

```
Avalon root # cat /proc/net/ipx/interface

Network    Node_Address   Primary  Device     Frame_Type

00001003   00105A0D5020   Yes      eth0       802.2

00000000   00105A0D5020   No       eth0       EtherII

```

i would like to get slist working anyways. how would fix this missing/messed up libncp.so.2.3 ?

edit:

did a search on drive and found libncp.so.2.3

/usr/lib/libncp.so.2.3.0

i wonder where the heck slist looks for this lib and how i can correct it

also, i'm just trying to login to server now but i'm getting this error

```
Avalon root # ncplogin -T UWPLATT -U MYLOGIN -P MYPASS

failed:ncplogin: No such entry (-601) failed in nds login

Login denied.

```

what is this -601 error. i understand nds is novell directory service. what does it do? keeps a list of all the services provided on novell network?

found this: http://sourceforge.net/projects/novelclient/

it fixed my libncp problem so i can do slist now

```
Known NetWare File Servers                          Network   Node Address

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

AURORA                                              89680902  000000000001

CHARYBDIS

GAMBIT                                              89680903  000000000001

NIMBUS                                              89680904  000000000001

```

novelclient doesn't work either however. i went back into windows and checked the windows novell client config. i'm pretty sure its using IP instead of IPX. 

```
Avalon root # ncpmount -S nimbus /mnt/novell/ -U klapoetn

Logging into NIMBUS as KLAPOETN

Password:

ncpmount: No such entry (-601) in nds login

Login denied.

```

that looks like authentication error? i can't think of any reason why it wouldn't authorize me.

----------

## Sir_Chancealot

I would have to know more about the novell network to know what is going on.  The problem is that netware is denying your login.  Most newer netware networks use TCP/IP, ***NOT*** IPX.  It is a common misperception that novell only uses IPX.

If you can get to the server console, you can find out if the novell server is running ipx and ip, or you can look at a working client and try it.  If ipx IS running on the server, make sure that the network numbers and the frame-type are correct.

If the Novell Client on the Windows machine cannot connect, you've got issues on the novell server itself.

----------

## CrusaderSean

okay, i fixed it

in windows my novell client uses IP (resnet)

on macs (on campus) they use ipx w/ bindery

this time i used novelclient and inputted the tree and context manually. then selected the nimbus server for authentication and it worked.

there's still a slight problem left, the filenames are well, not what i want. see below:

```
nate@Avalon KLAPOETN $ ls

ARCHIVE  ENG123     HOWTO-~1  JAPANE~1      PERSONAL  QUESTI~1.TXT

CS243    FIXES.TXT  HOWTOS    MOZILL~1.LNK  PHYSICS

```

how do i get it to display the full length filenames?

edit: nevermind, found it. had to compile it into the kernel

----------

## dvdplm

I've found some usefull info around regarding using Novell networks. It is clearly possible for 'em NOT to use IPX. In fact in my context it would seem they (==the novell guys out there...)  prefer TCP. Now, how do I tell ncpmount to use TCP to connect? I get a good slist listing, but all ncplogin/ncpmount attempts give error -601 (Acces Denied)

----------

## CrusaderSean

i'm not sure how you can use tcp to connect. but to login with ipx, when you type ncpmount command don't include password. instead let it prompt you for the password.

i had some problems with slist lately. figured out if i manually set the ip of the server (in /etc/hosts) it'll be able to connect and mount. then slist works properly. seems like my uni's novell network is somewhat flaky. i have problems with windows client too (about unable to find tree the first time i try to login, second time works fine though).

----------

## Sir_Chancealot

 *CrusaderSean wrote:*   

> i'm not sure how you can use tcp to connect. but to login with ipx, when you type ncpmount command don't include password. instead let it prompt you for the password.
> 
> i had some problems with slist lately. figured out if i manually set the ip of the server (in /etc/hosts) it'll be able to connect and mount. then slist works properly. seems like my uni's novell network is somewhat flaky. i have problems with windows client too (about unable to find tree the first time i try to login, second time works fine though).

 

I doubt that the "novell network is somewhat flaky".    :Razz:    Even rabid Linux fans have to admit (and admire) their stability when properly configured.

I know of at least 3 different things (all on your windows client) that would cause you to get the "tree not found" message.  Most likely, it is related to the order in which your Novell Client attempts to resolve the tree name, server name, etc.  Same for the Linux side, but I don't know enough about the "from linux to novell server" side of things.

I don't know why I hadn't thought of it before, but view this knowledgebase article:  http://support.novell.com/cgi-bin/search/searchtid.cgi?/10022800.htm

----------

## ong

Good Day,

Which version of nds is running ? was it eDir or still NDS ? My guess is that you'll need to provide full DN login, e.g.

.username.context.treename  (note the first dot)

Check using your novell client in the windows machine, look for the context and tree. -601 means "Cannot find object in NLDAP", hope this helps ..

----------

## Radi

hi, i have written a small howto regarding novell on nds. Maybe that helps.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=161667

----------

## amne

The problem is easy to fix:

Type (as root):

```
cd /usr/lib

ln -s libncp.so.2.3.0 libncp.so.2.3
```

The problem is already reported as Bug 45730 and will be fixed sooner or later.  :Very Happy: 

----------

